# Gopher Tortoise for a neighbor



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 15, 2011)

Last year, I was pleasantly surprised to find that a gopher tortoise had taken up residence just beyond my property. My dogs were quite alarmed at the "moving rock" that was pacing on the other side of my fence. When I discovered the cause for their ruckus, I grabbed my camera and jumped the fence to get a few close-ups.















I went back into the house, and then had the after-thought to get some video footage and rushed back out, but the tortoise had already ventured away from the fence back into the undergrowth. I could still hear him trundling through the vegetation, so I tried to follow him. Alas, he was quicker than I anticipated, but I was successful in locating his retreat.










I did see him again a few weeks later on the other side of my property. It truly was enjoyable to find an endangered species living so close to me.

However, I have not seen him since, and this past spring, I fear the development of that area has driven him to abandon his burrow. This was around the time my son was born, so regrettably, I did not have much time and energy to fight and preserve the area. Hopefully, the tortoise was able to migrate to safer territories.


----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful....what city do you live in?


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, gopher tortoises are very cool and they build massive burrows...


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 15, 2011)

ascott said:


> Absolutely beautiful....what city do you live in?



Mobile County, Alabama


----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2011)

Well now that just makes this that much more awesome....hopefully the beauty made way to a safe secure place...


----------

